# El que por su gusto muere...



## tigger_uhuhu

Hi everyone! I was wondering.... How should I say this in English?

"El que por su gusto muere, hasta la muerte le sabe"

¡Muchas gracias desde ahora!
Tggr


----------



## Misao

It's a difficult one to translate...because you cannot keep the play of words in English (gusto-sabe)

- if you die because you want to, even the death is tasty for you...

The problem here is that "gusto" as substantive means two diferent things in spanish.
When you say "por gusto", yo mean "'cause I like it or I want it". And "gusto" also means "taste". It's the same with "saber". It means "to know" but it also means "to taste"...Hence, the problems when translating this sentence...

I hope this helps...


----------



## Misao

tiger...me acabo de dar cuenta de que eres de Mexico y que la explicación sobre gustar y saber sobra...
jajajaa...de todas formas, espero que al menos, sirva para que algún nativo de inglés te de una traducción mejor que la mía...


----------



## OH! LOLA

pues no soy muy buena para los refranes pero vamos a dejar que un nativo ayude,aqui hice un intento saludillos 
The one who dies for what he wants even the death its pleasure


----------



## Frigolin

tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> Hi everyone! I was wondering.... How should I say this in English?
> 
> "El que por su gusto muere, hasta la muerte le sabe"
> 
> ¡Muchas gracias desde ahora!
> Tggr


 
Hey Tggr! ¿Cómo estás? Bien, parece algo difícil traducir esa línea sin arruinar el juego de palabras. Encontré esto que podría ser de utilidad:

He who doesn't fear death dies only once.  ~Giovanni Falcone
 
Cowards die many times before their deaths; the valiant never taste of death but once. William Shakespeare

Espero que sirvan

Saludos


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Misao said:
			
		

> tigger...me acabo de dar cuenta de que eres de Mexico y que la explicación sobre gustar y saber sobra...
> jajajaa...de todas formas, espero que al menos, sirva para que algún nativo de inglés te de una traducción mejor que la mía...


 
Mil gracias, Misao... Ha sido un excelente intento... Ya veremos si algún nativo nos quita de la duda 


Hey, Frigolin, ¡Oh Lola!. Mil gracias, pero el refrán va más en el sentido de que cuando alguien hace algo que sabía que no estaba tan bien y las consecuencias le pesan debe aceptarlas y sobrellevarlas, después de todo fue él/ella quien quizo hacerlo. Un ejemplo, cuando te vas de fiesta y te desvelas y llegas a las 5 de la mañana y luego te despiertan a las 7 para que cumplas otro compromiso.
Obviamente estás que te mueres de cansancio durante el nuevo compromiso, entonces quien te ha despertado te dice "el que por su gusto muere, hasta la muerte le sabe"
¿Me explico?


----------



## Sparrow22

seria entonces (como decimos en Argentina, no se en otros países)
"Sarna con gusto no pica"  o  "Calavera no chilla"....


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Si, es lo mismo... pero ¿habrá una frase en inglés que signifique lo mismo?


----------



## Sparrow22

estuve buscando pero por mi parte.... no encuentro algo parecido, 
a ver si tenemos ayuda !!!!!


----------



## gian_eagle

A ver si esto ayuda

Tampoco encontre el dicho de 
*"el que por gusto muere, hasta la muere le sabe (a gloria)"*

pero sí el que puso Sparrow, de *"Sarna por gusto no pica"*

en inglés, según esta página http://www.supercable.es/~gweddyn/se.htm

es

*"doing something you enjoy is never a chore."*


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

gian_eagle said:
			
		

> A ver si esto ayuda
> 
> Tampoco encontre el dicho de
> *"el que por su gusto muere, hasta la muere le sabe (a gloria más bien es "le pesa", "le molesta")" En México es usado como refrán*
> 
> pero sí el que puso Sparrow, de *"Sarna por gusto no pica"*
> 
> en inglés, según esta página http://www.supercable.es/~gweddyn/se.htm
> 
> es
> 
> *"doing something you enjoy is never a chore."*


 
Lo que sugieres es más bien algo así como "cuando lo haces por gusto no te pesa"... que lío... pensé que sería más fácil encontrar una traducción


----------



## gisele73

tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> Esto es más bien algo así como "cuando lo haces por gusto no te pesa"... que lío... pensé que sería más fácil encontrar una traducción


 
Yo también estaba pensando lo mismo hace tiempo y hasta ahora no he podido encontrar una traducción en inglés para "sarna con gusto no pica"...


----------



## gian_eagle

Que pena que no te satisface la opción de traducción, tiger... Si pues, como dice Gisele, a seguir buscando...


----------



## gisele73

Gian, pero la traducción que encontraste "doing something you enjoy is never a chore" me parece bien, al menos es lo que más se acerca a la intención , no?


----------



## gian_eagle

Si... creo que si, Gise.  Traducir modismos o refranes es difícil. Lamentablemente aún ningún nativo nos ha echado una manita.


----------



## jinti

Es un poco distinto, pero ¿qué tal "curiosity killed the cat, but satisfaction brought him back"?

Sé que la frase original no habla de la curiosidad, pero la idea es que una persona sufre conscuencias por haber hecho algo malo (hacer demasiadas preguntas en este caso), pero que vale la pena por la satisfacción que trae.


----------



## Sparrow22

jinti said:
			
		

> Es un poco distinto, pero ¿qué tal "curiosity killed the cat, but satisfaction brought him back"?
> 
> Sé que la frase original no habla de la curiosidad, pero la idea es que una persona sufre conscuencias por haber hecho algo malo (hacer demasiadas preguntas en este caso), pero que vale la pena por la satisfacción que trae.


 

Hi, Jinti !!! es que sí es un poco distinto, el que mencionas es "La curiosidad mató al hombre y embarazó a la mujer !!! 

el "sarna con gusto no pica" o "calavera no chilla" es el que hace algo que es desagradable o no le gusta o le fue pesado pero.... no tiene derecho a rezongar: 
-Juan fue a una fiesta, se emborrachó y al dia siguiente no aguantaba el dolor de cabeza.

-Bueno, sarna con gusto no pica / calavera no chilla (lo hizo, no tiene derecho a rezongar por algo que hizo a sabiendas.....)


----------



## gian_eagle

Si pues, esa opcion que dice Jinti se acerca, pero no transmite la idea completa.


----------



## Misao

Chicos...yo no encontré nada... 

Sobre la traducción de jinti...yo solo me sabía la primera parte "la curiosidad mató al gato". Será esa manía que tenemos de dejar los refranes a medias porque se sobreentiende el resto...

Sigo buceando...


----------



## Misao

Chicos...googleando por la Web me he encontrado con otro Thread de WR donde se tratan idioms y modismos en el que aparece "sarna con gusto no pica"
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=34796 
y otros más...
espero que esto sea de ayuda


----------



## jinti

tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> Mil gracias, pero el refrán va más en el sentido de que cuando alguien hace algo que sabía que no estaba tan bien y las consecuencias le pesan debe aceptarlas y sobrellevarlas, después de todo fue él/ella quien quizo hacerlo. Un ejemplo, cuando te vas de fiesta y te desvelas y llegas a las 5 de la mañana y luego te despiertan a las 7 para que cumplas otro compromiso.
> Obviamente estás que te mueres de cansancio durante el nuevo compromiso, entonces quien te ha despertado te dice "el que por su gusto muere, hasta la muerte le sabe"
> ¿Me explico?


 
OK, how about "As a man sows, so he shall reap"?


----------



## emr

Otra opcion en ingles que se refiere a vivir con consecuencias seria
"You made your bed, now lie in it."  Es muy comun en los Estados Unidos.

Espero que te ayude de algo.


----------



## Misao

emr said:
			
		

> Otra opcion en ingles que se refiere a vivir con consecuencias seria
> "You made your bed, now lie in it." Es muy comun en los Estados Unidos.
> 
> Espero que te ayude de algo.


 
Eyyy...me gusta mucho    Pero...¿no sería "...now lie ON it"?


----------



## emr

No, así se dice – “I was laying in bed.”  “The bed I was in was very comfortable.”

Hasta luego.


----------



## jinti

emr said:
			
		

> Otra opcion en ingles que se refiere a vivir con consecuencias seria
> "You made your bed, now lie in it."


 
¡Perfecto!  (Now why didn't I think of that???  I heard it from my grandmother often enough.... )


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

emr said:
			
		

> Otra opcion en ingles que se refiere a vivir con consecuencias seria
> "You made your bed, now lie in it." Es muy comun en los Estados Unidos.
> 
> Espero que te ayude de algo.


 
Amig@s, ¡muchas gracias a tod@s!   
Este me gusta mucho, va igual que el que les he dicho en español.
Me ha dado un gusto enorme contar con su valiosísima ayuda.
Saludos 
Tggr


----------



## lory_k75

Y que tal 
"He's made his bed, so he can lie in it"?

Creo que sirve para expresar el tener que aguantar las consecuencias de alguna acción...

Lory


----------



## lory_k75

Ahhh.. se me adelantaron.. y yo pensando que me habia echo muy lista!
)


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Lory
Mile grazie, lo hai fatto molto bene. Come diciamo in Messico: "la intención es lo que cuenta". 
Salve.


----------



## Chaucer

tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> Hi everyone! I was wondering.... How should I say this in English?
> 
> "El que por su gusto muere, hasta la muerte le sabe"
> 
> ¡Muchas gracias desde ahora!
> Tggr



*You play, you pay.*
*You pay for it in the end.*
*Sooner or later you pay the piper.
Eventually you pay the piper*


----------



## gian_eagle

Que bueno que Tiger ya encontró su respuesta! Interesantes opciones en verdad...

Por cierto, no sería bueno que el link que nos pasó Misao algún moderador lo pase a "Ressources"???


----------



## gisele73

tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> Lory
> Mile grazie, lo hai fatto molto bene. Come diciamo in Messico: "la intención es lo que cuenta".
> Salve.


 
Non sapevo che anche tu parlavi italiano


----------



## gian_eagle

Very good comments! So many expressions to learn or notice!

And you are quite funny, Tiger! (parlare italiano?)


----------

